# Amazon buys Whole Foods



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Wondering how things will eventually change and affect us. Maybe not at all. Last email I had from them hinted at changes and more opportunities to come in the near future. That was about a week or two ago. Might have just been one if their standard answers or possibly referring to this. Who knows.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

It bumped up the stock price by about 3%. I was happy for that.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I saw a tweet Friday, said "Amazon has just acquired 431 delivery/distribution nodes in affluent areas across the country."

You bet it's a big deal.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Here's some interesting reading about the whole foods purchase if so inclined:
http://www.slate.com/articles/busin...ole_foods_is_about_the_last_mile_problem.html

Seems some think amazon is looking at the whole foods locations as "pick up" locations for customers as opposed to distribution for delivery. And not just for groceries.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I could see fresh growing if you are a prime now driver. Not sure it means anything for logistics since you don't deliver food in 3 and 4 hour blocks


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I could see fresh growing if you are a prime now driver. Not sure it means anything for logistics since you don't deliver food in 3 and 4 hour blocks


Logistics sure deliver food. Non perishable food stuff. I always get a large heavy ass box from Amazon pantry to deliver. Also lots of people order tons of dog food in big heavy boxes.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Logistics sure deliver food. Non perishable food stuff. I always get a large heavy ass box from Amazon pantry to deliver. Also lots of people order tons of dog food in big heavy boxes.


Interesting. I have never gotten pantry items or dog food.

I think the whole foods acquisition is going to be fresh food anyways which again is prime now only


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

One box I was delivering split open before I left the warehouse and I can see baking soda, etc. inside. People were too lazy to go to the store and easier for them to order on their phones.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

We've bought dog food on Amazon for years, free prime shipping means the 35 lb box shows up on 2 days, and no schlepping for me.


----------

